# Can you recommend a dog ramp for a car please?



## npage123 (31 March 2015)

Hello!

My Staffordshire Bull Terrier has recently started struggling to jump into the back of my 4x4, and I think a ramp will be much easier to use than me lifting him in and out.  It would certainly be better on my back anyway!  (The little Shih Tzu is obviously no problem to pick up, but she would always follow his lead and might as well load herself too.)

Have you maybe got one of them which you would recommend?

Thank you.


----------



## Annette4 (31 March 2015)

I got mine from a lady on preloved. It's wooden with carpet on it, Jack loves it.


----------



## npage123 (31 March 2015)

Suppose I could ask my husband to make one from floorboards and carpet tiles :-D


----------



## Puzzle4ever (31 March 2015)

Pet supermarket have a good range &#128516;


----------



## Gladioli (1 April 2015)

I use this one, I did find it slightly cheaper somewhere but cant remember where.  I find it fantastic however I use it in a Zafira not a 4x4.  Worth every penny for my old boy. http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/like/1915...1=ICEP3.0.0-L&ff12=67&ff13=80&ff14=108&ff19=0


----------



## npage123 (1 April 2015)

Puzzle4ever said:



			Pet supermarket have a good range &#55357;&#56836;
		
Click to expand...

Thank you.  I've had a look and one of them seems like a good option, plus it's had good user reviews.


----------



## npage123 (1 April 2015)

Gladioli said:



			I use this one, I did find it slightly cheaper somewhere but cant remember where.  I find it fantastic however I use it in a Zafira not a 4x4.  Worth every penny for my old boy. http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/like/1915...1=ICEP3.0.0-L&ff12=67&ff13=80&ff14=108&ff19=0

Click to expand...

Thanks for your message Gladioli.  I'm just a bit worried that that particular one would not be ideal for a 4x4.  I've read reviews (on other makes) and a lot of people have commented that if the ramp isn't long enough, and you use a shorter one on a 4x4, then the angle of the ramp is extremely steep and not ideal.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (1 April 2015)

I use one of these   http://www.solvitproducts.com/page/...cts.com/page/info/side-door-adapter-for-ramps


----------



## gina2201 (1 April 2015)

Try searching for a Pet Gear trifold ramp, very sturdy (sturdy enough for a Bernese - even though he didn't like it much!)


----------



## npage123 (1 April 2015)

Thank you HGA-12 and gina2201.  

The Solvit now looks better than the Pet Gear - as it's much lighter and you can adjust the length as necessary.  I think due to the weight of the Pet Gear ramp, I'll regret not buying a lightweight one instead.

HGA-12, I've got the back area of the car already set up for the doggies, so won't buy exactly the one you've got where they load into a side door.  The back area has a thick waterproof liner (and fleece over it for a nicer feel) plus a dog guard to ensure they stay in the back only.  Is the surface on the ramp that you've got 'grippy' enough?  With some of these ramps, people say that their dogs slip on it, especially when it gets wet.


----------



## cremedemonthe (2 April 2015)

I have an account with these people,
http://www.atsdistribution.co.uk/5471-PetAccessories-Dog-RampsSteps-Ramps

 I don't use it much now as stopped selling ramps, dog coats, dog beds etc to concentrate on the things I make myself instead.
If you like the look of anything on that page ask me and I will tell you the trade price and postage etc, if you want one at that price I can get one dropshipped to you, hope this helps?
Oz


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (2 April 2015)

npage123 said:



			Thank you HGA-12 and gina2201.  

The Solvit now looks better than the Pet Gear - as it's much lighter and you can adjust the length as necessary.  I think due to the weight of the Pet Gear ramp, I'll regret not buying a lightweight one instead.

HGA-12, I've got the back area of the car already set up for the doggies, so won't buy exactly the one you've got where they load into a side door.  The back area has a thick waterproof liner (and fleece over it for a nicer feel) plus a dog guard to ensure they stay in the back only.  Is the surface on the ramp that you've got 'grippy' enough?  With some of these ramps, people say that their dogs slip on it, especially when it gets wet.
		
Click to expand...

  I don't load mine into the side but the back like this>>>>


















I have a Nissan Terrano and put mine on the lower edge of the back area


----------



## npage123 (2 April 2015)

cremedemonthe said:



			I have an account with these people,
http://www.atsdistribution.co.uk/5471-PetAccessories-Dog-RampsSteps-Ramps

 I don't use it much now as stopped selling ramps, dog coats, dog beds etc to concentrate on the things I make myself instead.
If you like the look of anything on that page ask me and I will tell you the trade price and postage etc, if you want one at that price I can get one dropshipped to you, hope this helps?
Oz 

Click to expand...

It is so kind of you to offer this!  I've had a horrible day but you've made me feel so much better by being so nice.  But I've had a look again at the Pet Gear vs Solvit and I think I'll go for a Solvit after all.  

What sort of things do you make?  It sounds really interesting and you've made me really curious to know a little more about what you do.


----------



## npage123 (2 April 2015)

HGA-12 thank you sooo much for the photos.  A picture says a 1000 words!  I think I'll have to go and measure the distance from the ground to the boot over the weekend and then decide on exactly which one to go for, but I think I'm going to get this one

http://www.easyanimal.co.uk/deluxe-telescopic-dog-ramp.html#.VR2ekfnF-So

I think the surface on the one above is like thick, rough sandpaper, rather than carpet-like covering which your ramp has.  I do prefer the look of yours though.  I'm going to try and find one online like that.

Thank you for your help!


----------



## cremedemonthe (2 April 2015)

npage123 said:



			It is so kind of you to offer this!  I've had a horrible day but you've made me feel so much better by being so nice.  But I've had a look again at the Pet Gear vs Solvit and I think I'll go for a Solvit after all.  

What sort of things do you make?  It sounds really interesting and you've made me really curious to know a little more about what you do.
		
Click to expand...

I've PM'd you


----------



## Goya (3 April 2015)

HGA-12 said:



			I don't load mine into the side but the back like this>>>>


















I have a Nissan Terrano and put mine on the lower edge of the back area
		
Click to expand...


This is the one I use. My dog with geriatric vestibular syndrome is finding it easy. I have a Vauxhall Zafira.


----------



## paulineh (3 April 2015)

A few years ago my husband built me one. Simple to make from 2 pieces of timber and some old carpet. I think it cost ,at the time, about £20. A lot cheaper than a bought one.


----------

